# Phragmipedium kovachii?



## Gregor (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi guys,
here is a picture of a flowering plant, that i bought in november 2014 from an european dealer, sold as Phragmipedium kovachii.
In these days the plant is in flower but as soon as the flower opened i started to doubt that is a true kovachii. 
Any advice will be appreciated.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/e1r089


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 3, 2017)

The flower seems somewhat mangled, perhaps not a good representation of how flowers will usually look. It does seem to have some characteristics from schlimii. Measurements could be helpful, and more pictures of plant and spike form, and seeing the next flower.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you PaphMadMan for your reply.
Me too i see some characteristics of schlimii, especially for the light pink color and for the dotted base of petals. Neverthless schlimii when hybridized pass to the progeny some yellow colour in the staminode.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like Pk, not Eumelia Arias, dimensions would be helpful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Looks like Pk, not Eumelia Arias, dimensions would be helpful.



My thoughts, also.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 6, 2017)

Below the link to other pictures that i hope will be helpful: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/z0647o


----------



## Gregor (Sep 6, 2017)

@PaphMadMan and NYEric: how can i take the dimensions/measurements?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 6, 2017)

The most helpful measurement would be the full width across the flower, often called natural spread - from the tip of one petal to the tip of the other. Just hold a ruler or tape measure up to the flower. It can be hard to be exact, just do your best. That measurement will say a lot about whether this can be full Phrag kovachii or a hybrid.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2017)

Could it just be a poor summer blooming of a kovachii??


----------



## tenman (Sep 8, 2017)

The size of the plant would be a big factor as well. COuld just be a mutant flower due to cultural conditions. Keep it and see how it blooms next time.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 11, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> The most helpful measurement would be the full width across the flower, often called natural spread - from the tip of one petal to the tip of the other. Just hold a ruler or tape measure up to the flower. It can be hard to be exact, just do your best. That measurement will say a lot about whether this can be full Phrag kovachii or a hybrid.



The width of the flower, measured from tip to tip of the petals is about 11 cm.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 11, 2017)

Gregor said:


> The width of the flower, measured from tip to tip of the petals is about 11 cm.



11cm is small for Paph kovachii, but not impossibly small, especially if the flower didn't quite develop normally. It will be interesting to see the next flower.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2017)

Does the inflourense (sic) have brown hairs like Pk?


----------



## Gregor (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi NYEric and sorry for my late reply. Yes the flower have hairs like the kovachii.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2017)

If it walks like Pk and talks like Pk, then...


----------

